# rear ended!



## qwkvet (Oct 28, 2014)

Thought you all might like to see what happens when an F350 super duty pickup is driven into the back of a 65 GOAT at 40 mph or so while stopped in a line of traffic. I had just finished a complete dash/gauge/everything in front of the front seat restoration and two days before he hit me I had installed and dialed in the original carb and manifold.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow sorry for your loss there brother, got both ends too. I don't know what I would do if I lost my baby. Hope everyone is OK physically.


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

That sucks. Hope you walked away. Send pics of your new one. Stay safe.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Did the idiot say why he couldn't drive his vehicle?
Sorry for your loss, made me sick looking at those pics and I hope you get enough money out of that idiot for two GTOs and then some.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow, I feel really sorry for you. I hope you weren't hurt. Hopefully you don't get the run around from his insurance company.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I think Im gonna be sick


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Goat Roper said:


> Did the idiot say why he couldn't drive his vehicle?
> Sorry for your loss, made me sick looking at those pics and I hope you get enough money out of that idiot for two GTOs and then some.


To borrow from Shoeman: That sucks. Hope you walked away. Send pics of your new one. Stay safe.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

so sorry to see those photos. hope you had real good insurance.


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

Both ends to boot...that sucks ! Tell the ins co your keeping the car too...for spare parts. My neck would be real sore after that hit....it may take 3-5 days before you feel the effects. Hope your ok.....wearing the "lap" belt ?? Like others said ...Iam sick looking at those pics......probably texting


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

rickm said:


> so sorry to see those photos. hope you had real good insurance.


With a rear end hit...he will be using the guys insurance that hit him..


----------



## 68GTO80 (Dec 24, 2014)

In florida, I don't know about anywhere else, there is uninsured motorist insurance that you have that takes over when he does not have insurance or his insurance runs out.

Don


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, those pictures are hard to look at.....Hopefully car was appraised and you get the full value, enough to get another if you choose.

The fortunate thing is that you are ok, I told myself a long time ago that the car was nothing but metal, glass and rubber and can always be replaced.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think I'm going to throw up. Truly a sickening sight. That was a super neat car....love the post, parchment and AC......glad you are ok. Beware the other guys insurance company, and don't settle on physical stuff too soon.....I was rear ended like you in 2000 while sitting at an intersection on my motorcycle.....and my banged up ankle that felt ok shortly after is STILL telling me when it's going to rain, 15 years later. Insurance companies are in business to NOT pay out when their client is at fault. Stay alert, hold your ground, and get your compensation. You need to figure out what a full replacement of your '65 will cost.....and don't discount all the 'free' labor you did on yours. Figure out what it would cost for a professional shop to fix or replace your car.


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

ALKYGTO said:


> Yeah, those pictures are hard to look at.....Hopefully car was appraised and you get the full value, enough to get another if you choose.
> 
> The fortunate thing is that you are ok, I told myself a long time ago that the car was nothing but metal, glass and rubber and can always be replaced.



2nd that!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

..it happens, and first, would like to note, am sensitive to drivers and passengers that are injured. Problem is, such is often too common a fate with regularly street driven near 50 year old muscle cars. If your GTO was the next to never driven on the street car, am sincerely sorry! my problem is, have had customer after customer over the last 25 years that's GTO's, LeMans converts, 442's, have suffered a very similar fate because they saw their decently restored, occasionally original paint muscle cars as interchangeable with regular transportation. 

A local '69 GTO convert resto mod was one of the last to suffer the fate. The convert was on a shakedown run while not even complete, less than 3 miles from shop owners home when it was whacked hard as owner pulled it off on the shoulder. the car honestly would not have sold at auction for over 30K, as it was such a quickly built LS engined mess, but the insurance settlement was over 50K. Smashed so hard from the rear, it needed another boxed convert frame, all rear body structure, bucket seats, interior panels, top, and steering wheel replaced. Even the convert rear 1/4 inner wheelhouses/inner rear 1/4 window structure area need replaced, which along with the frame, I provided out of mildly rusty and bumped 1/4 panel '69 Cutlass convert I had processed for parts years ago. Owner is a local body shop owner with all the best of equip. Rebuilding of the GTO convert was on again off again process in his shop for nearly 18 months. Even money, it gets destroyed again, just too many inattentive idiots on our local congested roads/urban expressways.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh man!!! This is heartbreaking to see. 

When are the funeral services for the other driver?

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> Oh man!!! This is heartbreaking to see.
> 
> When are the funeral services for the other driver?
> 
> Bear



:lol::rofl::laugh: I would probably melt down right there if this happened to me. Having it happen to your regular everyday driver is one thing but a classic, especially if you have restored it with your own two hands is a whole 'nother thing. 

:eek2: :shutme

OP, how'd you keep your cool? :Angel_anim:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG, sorry for your loss. Like others said, don't settle to quickly on your injuries.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> :lol::rofl::laugh: I would probably melt down right there if this happened to me. Having it happen to your regular everyday driver is one thing but a classic, especially if you have restored it with your own two hands is a whole 'nother thing.
> 
> :eek2: :shutme
> 
> OP, how'd you keep your cool? :Angel_anim:


Ditto, especially after all my hard work (blood sweat and tears) went down the drain!!! I would have lost it!!!

Makes me physically sick to see that, sorry man!!!


----------



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

The pictures were heart breaking. I think I would have sauntered on back to the truck, asked the driver if he was OK and then punched him in the mouth! :boxing_smiley: I hope you make out with the insurance and you're OK physically. Was the driver dickin with his phone or chompin on a whopper?


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dude I feel so bad for you. I hope all works out in the end. You making me not even drive mine.


----------



## calray (Oct 1, 2015)

so sorry to see that hope your all right hope you get what your car is worth i know how hard that part gets


----------



## qwkvet (Oct 28, 2014)

*thanks guys*

Thanks for all the replies guys. His excuse was he was not paying attention because he was reading my license plate (real65) and admiring the car. I had Hagerty insurance and will not use them again but since he was found 100% at fault his insurance paid. He has Arbella and everybody there i worked with was awesome, absolutely incredibly on my side. They gave me 3 times what I paid for the car 11 months ago ( I would trade it back in a heartbeat for my original drivetrain ac car though) over twice what i had it insured for with Hagerty, and double what I had total into the car since buying. Arbella could not have been better to work with. They basically came to me for any info they needed since they were not up on classic stuff and I am a Pontiac nut. I am looking for another 65 but I was pretty spoiled with the car I paid 15k for a year ago.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Great to here that part worked out for you. Hope you find another. With the extra cash, you should be able to get another really clean 65. Hope to see you in it at a local show real soon!


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

Sometimes ....it ain't so bad getting hit. But don't sign off on the medical part....neck pain for the rest of your life ain't no fun.


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

qwkvet said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys. His excuse was he was not paying attention because he was reading my license plate (real65) and admiring the car. I had Hagerty insurance and will not use them again but since he was found 100% at fault his insurance paid. He has Arbella and everybody there i worked with was awesome, absolutely incredibly on my side. They gave me 3 times what I paid for the car 11 months ago ( I would trade it back in a heartbeat for my original drivetrain ac car though) over twice what i had it insured for with Hagerty, and double what I had total into the car since buying. Arbella could not have been better to work with. They basically came to me for any info they needed since they were not up on classic stuff and I am a Pontiac nut. I am looking for another 65 but I was pretty spoiled with the car I paid 15k for a year ago.


Did you get to keep the car too ????


----------



## bowtie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Glad to hear things are working out for you. What was the problem with Hagerty? I have them now and may be looking for recomendations on other insurance companys.


----------



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

bowtie30 said:


> Glad to hear things are working out for you. What was the problem with Hagerty? I have them now and may be looking for recomendations on other insurance companys.


I'm interested as well.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

RexInTheCity said:


> I'm interested as well.


Me 3, I also have Hagerty.

I assume Hagerty expected the other parties insurance to cover it since it was 100% his fault.


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

Goat Roper said:


> Me 3, I also have Hagerty.
> 
> I assume Hagerty expected the other parties insurance to cover it since it was 100% his fault.



That's correct...Haggerty stayed out of it...no need for them ...unless the guy had NO Ins.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

Did you keep the car? I know you don't wanna start the restoration all over again but the car is not destroyed, rear gram section and a lot of rear body work and that gto can live again. I know it's rough but be honest, cars full of holes get fixed so that car should be able to, if not by you then please sale it to somebody who will because we don't need another pontiac going to the scrapper


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What he said....


----------

